# Form schließen



## Calab (15. April 2006)

hallo...,

kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich das mache, dass sich form1 schließt wenn sich form2 durch klick auf einen Button öffnet?


...mfG Calab


----------



## Operator_Jon (15. April 2006)

```
form2.show
form1.hide
```
oder

```
form2.show
unload(form1)
```


----------



## Calab (16. April 2006)

...ok, danke hat funktioniert


----------

